# Posting without stirrups hurts?



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Gah well my last lesson we did posting without stirrups, and this is the first time I've ever done anything like that, but it -hurts-! Not my muscles, they don't hurt at all, but I just can post high enough and I hit the pommel. Also, right were the stirrup bars are, my thighs for some reason are hitting it since they poke out and give me horrible bruises. Physically, I can post without the stirrups, but I constantly have to stop because of the pain from the bars jabbing my leg.
How do you get yourself high enough to not hit the bars or the pommel?
Also,I slide all over the place. It just feels as though the saddle is the most slippery thing in the world now. My butt slides and I lose my balance, even when I grip with my legs, but only at the sitting trot without stirrups. 
Could it be the saddle or is there some way to prevent my butt from sliding off?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

idk that never happen to me.... but it does hurt... your muscle just got to get stronget maybe


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That is one reason I don't like hunt seat saddles;; the girth buckles are right under your thigh . I know you said the stirrup bars, but I wonder if it's not actually the girth buckles that are gouging you in the thigh.
I think the trick to it is using the horse's rythm more to kind of "sling" yourself up off of the horse's "lift".

Have you ever tried full seat breeches?


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Frankiee said:


> idk that never happen to me.... but it does hurt... your muscle just got to get stronget maybe


It's not my muscles that hurt, its the bruises :]



tinyliny said:


> That is one reason I don't like hunt seat saddles;; the girth buckles are right under your thigh . I know you said the stirrup bars, but I wonder if it's not actually the girth buckles that are gouging you in the thigh.
> I think the trick to it is using the horse's rythm more to kind of "sling" yourself up off of the horse's "lift".
> 
> Have you ever tried full seat breeches?


Yeah, Ill try to get higher I suppose. LOL that sounds weird.

And no I have not. I jump, so there's really no point in getting any. Ive looked into them and tried some on, but they just dont fit me right. I think it has to do with the way they make them with the material on the butt. Maybe Ill try to find some extended breeches that go up your thighs?


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Ahh yes that wonderful pain! I have ridden in some saddles where the pommel is just plain uncomfortable for me, stirrups or no stirrups. I found a saddle that is comfortable for me to ride in and bought it. When we started doing no stirrup work I had the same problem with 'hitting' the pommel but now I have been practicing it for a while and I no longer have that problem. so I'm going to have to say, without seeing your saddle, its probably a leg muscle issue and once you get that muscle built up you will be able to lift yourself higher and wont have that problem. As for the other problem I don't know, is it YOUR saddle or a barn saddle? If it's not yours, ask if you can try a different one or ask your instructor if there's a different way to adjust yours so your thigh isn't getting bruised


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

rottenweiler said:


> Ahh yes that wonderful pain! I have ridden in some saddles where the pommel is just plain uncomfortable for me, stirrups or no stirrups. I found a saddle that is comfortable for me to ride in and bought it. When we started doing no stirrup work I had the same problem with 'hitting' the pommel but now I have been practicing it for a while and I no longer have that problem. so I'm going to have to say, without seeing your saddle, its probably a leg muscle issue and once you get that muscle built up you will be able to lift yourself higher and wont have that problem. As for the other problem I don't know, is it YOUR saddle or a barn saddle? If it's not yours, ask if you can try a different one or ask your instructor if there's a different way to adjust yours so your thigh isn't getting bruised


It's the barns saddle. Supposedly theyre going to try to find a different saddle to use for showing and stuff, as this one is kind of torn up and has yellow suede knee rolls and a yellow seat! Yikes! That sure would look odd at a show. A yellow saddle! Lol. So I dont know. On this particular saddle the flap right over the stirrup bars point out at almost a 90 degree angle, and poke into my thigh, so the stirrup bars are not recessed like better quality saddles. Hopefully they will find out a new saddle to fit the horse I ride soon.


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

You might need to work on posting without some more, and not post more forward than you would if you were using stirrups, you might be moving uncomfortably because you are not picking yourself up straight up and instead are moving forward to the pommel and hurting yourself. You might want to work on your leg muscles without being on your horse. It does sound like you should ask for a better saddle, that one does sound uncomfortable. Good luck!


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Do you cross your stirrup leathers? If you do, make sure you pull the buckle down so that when you cross your leathers the buckle goes basically in front of the pommel. If I forget to do that, you can end up with some nasty bruises in the area of the stirrup bars. As far as hitting the pommel, that will just take time. To help yourself out, ensure that the horse is actually going forward with impulsion. Then allow the horse to throw you up out of the saddle, then you basically have to control the movement. This helps keep you from doing all the work and having to lift yourself up. The horse lifts you, you just make it look nice.


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

sandsarita said:


> Do you cross your stirrup leathers? If you do, make sure you pull the buckle down so that when you cross your leathers the buckle goes basically in front of the pommel. If I forget to do that, you can end up with some nasty bruises in the area of the stirrup bars. As far as hitting the pommel, that will just take time. To help yourself out, ensure that the horse is actually going forward with impulsion. Then allow the horse to throw you up out of the saddle, then you basically have to control the movement. This helps keep you from doing all the work and having to lift yourself up. The horse lifts you, you just make it look nice.


I'll try moving the buckle! Buy it's more of the leather is just so stiff and the stirrup bar isn't recessed, but I'll try that or take them off altogether. And alright, I'll try that too. I'm probably going to start doing some excersizes at home to strengthen my leg muscles an core for riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

